# Bullseye froglet



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Patience is a virtue in this hobby. Been working with these guys for a very long time and finally got them to raise a froglet.


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Whoa very nice, congrats!


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow, what kind of frog is that? Auratus?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

taht is a great sight, Congrats!! hope there are many more where that one came from.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Well done, Rob. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

Man thats cool rob congratulations
Brian


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Cool, done all the way by the parents?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## andy321 (Jun 12, 2008)

Coolest looking frog ever! what is it?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

its a histrionicus


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Nice job Robb!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

very nice.
any shots of the parents?

james


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

Robb you always know how to make me jealous. Great job once again.
Charles


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

ChrisK said:


> Cool, done all the way by the parents?


Yeah, no help from me... or the bastis.


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

james67 said:


> very nice.
> any shots of the parents?
> 
> james


The shots may actually be of the same frog but these are adults.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

rmelancon said:


> The shots may actually be of the same frog but these are adults.



full tank shot? haha
u had to kno it was gonna be asked..


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Very nice Rob! 
J


----------



## alxamorales (Jun 14, 2009)

Congrats on a really nice frog. How much do histrionicus usually go for? I know they're hard to come by and undoubtedly command a big price but I'm just curious.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Expect somewhere around $600 for the more common ones.
J


----------



## alxamorales (Jun 14, 2009)

Yikes...dare I ask $600 for a pair?


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

No, sexed pairs usually go for $1200-1800 depending on which ones.
J


----------



## tikifrog (May 11, 2004)

That's awesome Robb, Congratulations!!

Bullseye histrios have always been my favorite!

John


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Congratulations to you and the lucky couple! I'm sure it's an amazing feeling to see that little guy hopping around the viv. They're in your huge 300+ gallon viv right?


----------



## thelegend76 (Feb 10, 2009)

WOW! Keep up the great work, maybe we will once again see these in the hobby.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

They say good things come to those who wait....Congrats, These frogs are beautiful!


----------



## Rana Exotica (Sep 26, 2009)

Congrats Rob. You have done so much for the hobby, we are forever indebted to you and your efforts with Blue Jeans and Histrionica. We're these surrogate raised, or what methods would you attribute for your success?


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Rana Exotica said:


> Congrats Rob. You have done so much for the hobby, we are forever indebted to you and your efforts with Blue Jeans and Histrionica. We're these surrogate raised, or what methods would you attribute for your success?


Thanks for the kind words. These were raised by the adults. I have not had much luck with surrogating or other methods with the bullseyes. All of the offspring that were surrogates or raised on other eggs morphed out with no front legs. After a dozen or so tries I moved on to other things. As far as what contributed to them finally raising some on their own I really don't know, luck mostly. Nothing in their enclosure or anything else was changed, just patience.


----------



## Schank (Aug 23, 2009)

what about these frogs makes it so hard to hatch them out successfully??


----------



## Rana Exotica (Sep 26, 2009)

rmelancon said:


> Thanks for the kind words. These were raised by the adults. I have not had much luck with surrogating or other methods with the bullseyes. All of the offspring that were surrogates or raised on other eggs morphed out with no front legs. After a dozen or so tries I moved on to other things. As far as what contributed to them finally raising some on their own I really don't know, luck mostly. Nothing in their enclosure or anything else was changed, just patience.


How old are the offspring and how many survived? Do many live after the six month mark?


----------



## Rana Exotica (Sep 26, 2009)

Schank said:


> what about these frogs makes it so hard to hatch them out successfully??


They are part of the obligate egg feeding alliance, or they feed their tads unfertilized eggs. Blue Jeans, Sylvatica, and Histrionicus are some of the more difficult captive raised tadpoles. Many breeders are having success though it seems.


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

Rana Exotica said:


> How old are the offspring and how many survived? Do many live after the six month mark?


These are the first offspring from this particular morph. They are only a month out of the water. With most of my egg feeders I leave them in with the parents now until they are near adult size and that seems to have helped with survival rates past the 6 month mark.


----------



## snooknfrogs (Sep 25, 2009)

Any update on these? 

JP


----------



## rmelancon (Apr 5, 2004)

snooknfrogs said:


> Any update on these?
> 
> JP


They are growing and looking good.


----------

